# Some of the story behind the "Concrete" series



## binga63 (May 20, 2015)

Here if anyone is interested is a small article about my concrete series
Capturing the emotions of Parkinson s disease - ABC Ballarat - Australian Broadcasting Corporation

And the audio from the interview

Dropbox - CHRIS CROSSLEY AIR.mp3

you can hear my uhmms and ahhs


----------



## Gary A. (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your photography and yourself.


(I am humbled.)


----------



## funwitha7d (May 21, 2015)

yes I was really moved by the images you posted some months back and even more now, as a spectator it would be moving  to take these images but you are more than a spectator, really awesome work sir


----------



## binga63 (May 21, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> yes I was really moved by the images you posted some months back and even more now, as a spectator it would be moving  to take these images but you are more than a spectator, really awesome work sir



Thank you

Not knowing New Zealand apart from dying to visit with a camera, a friend of mine is showing some of my images in NZ, maybe the place is near you

and please call me Chris


----------



## funwitha7d (May 21, 2015)

thanks Chris, I live up north near the Bay of Islands, not too much comes up this way in terms of photography but occasionally Whangarei will show something, I get to Auckland regularly so will keep an eye out, regards Hugh

oh I see the info, Wanganui, that's a long way off and a place I am yet to visit


----------

